# DNS configuration mayhem



## ilemur (Jul 18, 2010)

Trying to set up a home network with the configuration as shown on the pic.

freebsd.domain.local is a FBSD 8 machine on which i've set up DNS server as a master for domain.local (172.16.5.x) it also runs several web appications on apache. Recently i've decided to give Zimbra And Funambol a try so i've set up on top the BSD- Virtual box. Brought up pfsense acting as a router between the LAN and virtual LAN (172.16.10.x) and 2 virtual machines (ubuntu Server with Zimbra and funambol and a desktop to test everything)connected to Virtual LAN. now i'm totally confused. I also have a domain name (domain.com)on which i want Zimbra to act as a mail server.

1. Which domain shall i use in my virtual DMZ? If it shall be local how do i set up BIND to act as a reverse for two subdomains?
2. Zimbra server can still be named (mail.domain.local) and on the internet MX record can be http://www.domain.com (BSD) with all port forwarding correctly set up?


----------



## vivek (Jul 18, 2010)

If you've your domain name, than use it. No need to get into .local stuff. Make sure your router forward ports to internal systems so that others can reach to your services. Usually, port 53, 80, 443, 22 are forwarded. Start with a simple setup and than move to complicated one.


----------

